# Lekarze > Forum ginekologiczne >  jakie istnieje prawdopodobieństwo zajścia w ciąże z prezerwatywą bez wytrysku

## paulii66

witam, chciałabym się dowiedzieć czy jest duże prawdopodobieństwo że mogę zajść  w ciąże używając prezerwatywy i jednocześnie kiedy mój partner nie dochodzi we mnie? Albo czy mogę zajść w ciąże kiedy biorę tabletki antykoncepcyjne i kiedy stosunek również nie jest kończący wytryskiem ? Jak dla mnie prawdopodobieństwo jest zerowe jednak mój chłopak strasznie wariuje i ciągle myśli że mogę zajść w ciąże. Już sama nie wiem co mogę na te jego lęki poradzić chciałam nawet zeby poszedł ze maną do ginekologa jednak on odmawia. Jakie są najlepsze metody antykoncepcji ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Booże dziewczyno przeciez to niemożliwe żebyś zaszła w ciążę biorąc tabletki i jeszcze bez wewnętrznego wytysku tak samo z prezerwatywami.. same tabletki mają wysoką skuteczność a co dopiero bez dochodzenia w partnerce..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W opisanych wyżej przypadkach nie ma możliwości zapłodnienia, natomiast chłopak chyba powinien najpierw dorosnąć, a potem brać się za sex.

----------


## glee

dokładnie to jest niemożliwe, bo żeby zajść w ciążę to musi dojść do zapłodnienia a w Twoim przypadku raczej to jest niemożliwe bo Twój partner nawet nie dochodzi w Tobie więc Twoja komórka jajowa nie łączy się z plemnikiem w drogach rodnych, a dokładnie w jajowodzie.  mówi się że w prejakulancie mogą znajdowac się plemniki jednak i tak masz dodatkowe zabezpieczenie pfrezerwatywy albo tabletki. Więc żebyś zaszła w ten sposób w ciąże to jest niemożliwe. Nie wiem co masz zrobić z chłopakiem może zmądrzeje i sam dojdzie do wniosku że to jest niemożeliwe.

----------


## jagodzianka

jak dla mnie to jesteście już bardzo dobrze zabezpieczeni. Tabletki plus stosunek przerywany czy tam prezerwatywy i stosunek przyrywany. A jak chłopak tak się boi to radze zrezygnować z sexu, albo z nim pogadaj i wytłumacz że to raczej trudne żebyś zaszła w ciąze w ten sposób

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie ma szans na ciążę...Nie dosyć, że jest prezerwatywa, to jeszcze nie ma wytrysku...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja tez tak myslalem ze prezerwatywa i to ze przed wytryskiem wyjmuje go z pochwy jest juz taka ostroznoscia ze nie ma najmniejszej szansy na ciaze. A tymczasem mojej dziewczynie spoznia sie okres i od pewnego czasu ma objawy ktore moga sugerowac ze jest w ciazy. Wiec jak widac nic nie jest niemozliwe...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

no to jak te objawy ma od pewnego czasu to nie może zrobić testu? szczerze wątpię żeby to była ciąża jak nie doszedłeś w niej i prezerwatywa była cała to jakim cudem mogło dojść do zapłodnienia? chyba że była pęknięta i nie zdążyłeś z niej wyjść. Ja proponuje wykonanie testu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

zdarzyłbym odejsc jeszcze 10 krokow od niej po wyjeciu a przed wytryskiem wiec bylem z dobry metr od jej pochwy. Ale moze cuda naprawde sie zdarzaja. ja juz sam nie mam pojecia co o tym myslec

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

to niech Twoja dziewczyna zrobi jutro test i napisz co wyszło

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Niektórzy tu widzę aspirują do "niepokalanego poczęcia", ludzie z reguły bez wytrysku nie ma ciąży, a co dopiero z prezerwatywą i bez wytrysku. A właściwie po co uprawiać sex jeśli i tak się nie "kończy" tego jak należy  :Smile: ) Objawy "ciążowe" zawsze można mieć, np. ze stresu wszystko można sobie wmówić, jest takie zjawisko jak "ciąża urojona" bardzo groźne zresztą.

----------

